# Rechtschreibfehler in PC Spielen



## BlackWolf (26. Oktober 2009)

Moin,
hatte gerade GRAW2 gespielt und da fällt mir bei der Besprechung der Mission "Befreit Rosen" ein Rechtschreibfehler auf

Vieleicht habt ihr ja noch welche in anderen Spielen gefunden.

MfG BlackWolf


----------

